# Lease of horse, and refusal of return



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Court isn't a bad thing. It's not like criminal court and certainly nothing like Judge Judy. If the judge awards that she return the horse, you can also apply that she pay your court costs. If you were under 18 that may stand well in your favor. You will need paperwork, something that verifies when she took the horse, etc.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i cant believe that... i would try and call someone else regarding that bc i had some what of the same situation and the police told me since i had everything showing the horse was in my name and the other person couldnt provide ne thing showing the horse in their name or a bill of sale that was fine... they actually helped escort me and my horse off the persons property


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

How long was the lease? 

Where was the horse kept?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe you didn't explain the lease well enough to the officers you were talking too. 

Since the horse is still your property, get an escort to go and pick the horse up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silverdragon929 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey thanks guys. I have since FINALLY found a Police officer that is willing to help. He has said that pretty much becuase i have all ownership reciepts that he is mine. He has told her that if she sells the horse in meantime she will be Charged with a few things and has talked to her (she has changed her tune and is now saying i didnt sell the horse and stuff but still not handing him over) so the police are taking her through court and will be making her pay for all expenses. The matter is still being dealt with, but happy there's a break through with success!


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

At least you found someone willing to help. I wish you luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I to wish you luck. 
I couldn't imagine someone else trying to steal my horse from under me, after you were kind enough to allow them to lease. At least something was learnt from this, agreements should be written in writing. Not verbal.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Anything updates?


----------

